# Chicken Bath Ingredients



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am going to be taking 2 of my chickens to a library for chicken week and story time and I would like to know what I can wash my chickens in?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I use baby shampoo when I wash my Silkies.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Are they THAT dirty? Maybe you oughta take them the way they are for the realism of it all.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

No my chicken ain't really dirty I just want them to look nice but if u think I don't need to mabey I don't need to


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Unless their butt was real poopy, I'd not change a thing. Even if it is, I'd only wash that part. A chicken doesn't normally get wet all over all the way to their skin and never with soap...it would remove all the natural weatherproofing from their feathering and the dust layer they keep at the skin level that protects them from parasites.

They replenish both of these conditions frequently in their dusting and grooming, but why even mess with it? Chickens don't stink or have dirt on their feathering, normally, so if she looks clean, she is clean in chicken terms. 

Kids need to see the real chicken, the real world of chickens...even dirty feet.


----------

